# Mozart, why....



## qfcbv (Jan 22, 2021)

Mozart considered the clarinet to be the closest instrument to the human voice. Why.... 
Cellos crying with 0 sonatas 1 lost concerto


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

qfcbv said:


> Mozart considered the clarinet to be the closest instrument to the human voice. Why....
> Cellos crying with 0 sonatas 1 lost concerto


Try the others topics ( about 50 with Mozart )


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Because he really liked the instrument, just as he did the horn.


----------

